# Hilton Head at end of March



## vacationlover2 (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey all,

I just exchanged into Marriott Barony Beach 2BR with a Marriott Aruba studio.  It is March 27-April 3, spring break.  Is this a good exchange?  Will it be nice enough to enjoy the amenities in March?  I have 2 little ones that love to swim.  I still have 24 hours to cancel.

Thanks!


----------



## EAM (Apr 20, 2009)

vacationlover2 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I just exchanged into Marriott Barony Beach 2BR with a Marriott Aruba studio.  It is March 27-April 3, spring break.  Is this a good exchange?  Will it be nice enough to enjoy the amenities in March?  I have 2 little ones that love to swim.  I still have 24 hours to cancel.
> 
> Thanks!



We were at Hilton Head last year for Spring Break and found the water too chilly for swimming.  However, we had a great time anyway.


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 20, 2009)

*No ocean swimming definitely.*

Even a heated outdoor pool would be too cold.  Great for biking, beach walking, golf, shopping and dining though.

My mother owns week 18 (first week of May) in Hilton Head and we have swam in the heated outdoor pool and ventured into the ocean, but any time before that would be to cool in my opinion.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Weather Averages*

http://weather.msn.com/daily_averages.aspx?wealocations=wc:USSC0155&weai=3

http://www.hiltonheadisland.org/vacation-visitors-guide/weather/


----------



## vacationlover2 (Apr 21, 2009)

So would you go?  I'm not too concerned about ocean swimming. It looks like late March can be in the 70s.  Not bad.


----------



## EAM (Apr 21, 2009)

Egret1986 said:


> Even a heated outdoor pool would be too cold.


It depends on how warm the water is.  I have enjoyed swimming in outdoor pools at ski resorts in the winter, but the water was about 90 degrees F.   I remember my son, who was about five or six at the time, loving to get out into the cold air, then jump into the warm water, over and over again.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Apr 21, 2009)

vacationlover2 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I just exchanged into Marriott Barony Beach 2BR with a Marriott Aruba studio.  It is March 27-April 3, spring break.  Is this a good exchange?  Will it be nice enough to enjoy the amenities in March?  I have 2 little ones that love to swim.  I still have 24 hours to cancel.
> 
> Thanks!



I've been to HHI in that timeframe and found many children in the pool, no adults though. 

Of course when I went it was in the upper 60's/low 70's(great for someone from OH at that time of year).

Been to HHI twice in the late March/early April timeframe and have been told "you  should have been here last week, it was in the 80's".:rofl:


----------



## luv2vacation (Apr 21, 2009)

We swim there over Christmas break, in the outdoor pool.  In fact, one Xmas break when we stayed at Barony, we swam EVERY night in the outdoor pool.  We found it very nicely heated.  Also, Barony has an indoor pool.

I would DEFINITELY go.  That's a terrific trade and a great time in HH to really enjoy all of the other things that the island has to offer, like bike riding, walks on the beach, visiting the harbor areas...


----------



## Kenrabs (Apr 21, 2009)

I've been the last 2 years during X-Mass and New Years weeks and had a great time with weather usually in the mid 60's. I would go and will try for week 16 in the future since it's a school vacation week in Ma. It wont be crowded so you can take things in at a casual pace.


----------



## sfwilshire (Apr 22, 2009)

We went to Edisto Island in mid-March one year and it was COLD and breezy. I wouldn't hesitate to go that time of year to walk and play, but I wouldn't expect to be able to swim at all.

Sheila


----------



## JACKC (Apr 27, 2009)

sfwilshire said:


> ...I wouldn't hesitate to go that time of year to walk and play, but I wouldn't expect to be able to swim at all.
> 
> Sheila



We usually go to HHI for a couple of weeks during March or even late February, whenever we can make the exchange and match up 2 weeks (or 3) in a row at Marriotts. 

Typically cool, highs in 50-60's, occasional sunny 70's, always cool nights, often clouds and rain. Perfect for us. We go there to vegetate, eat out, walk the beach (dressed to match the weather). We aren't swimmers (either pool or surf), so that doesn't matter to us. Best part is that there are no crowds of people. We own the island. We wouldn't even consider going in the summer because of crowds, summer heat.... We're-off season, cool weather vacationers. 

We spend our summer vacations in  Colorado, Idaho, etc. high in the mountains.

In short, we agree with previous posters. Don't hesitate to go in the spring

Jack


----------



## vkhome (Apr 28, 2009)

Weather is variable on HHI.  I have been here on the island since mid-January and we had the coldest winter in probably 30 years.  Having said that, my daughter visited the week of March 6th this year and it was high 70s low 80s.  She and her friend went swimming in the pool (unheated) and waded in the ocean, although that was a little chilly.  A few weeks later, the weather was yucky (by HHI standards) - colder, rainy, cloudy.  Then the weather got warmer again.  So....  bottom line - it's not predictable.  But then again, neither is Florida as I had friends winter down there and Florida's March wasn't all that warm this year either.

Where is global warming? (just kidding)


----------

